

Four Ways to Slice Obama's 2013 Budget Proposal - jashkenas
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/02/13/us/politics/2013-budget-proposal-graphic.html

======
indubitably
This is awesome.

~~~
indubitably
Also, can anyone figure out what Javascript library is being used here? The
visualization seems to be SVG, but I'm not sure what's being used...

~~~
aoe
They're using D3.js. The script is present inline on the page.

~~~
indubitably
Thanks, I looked for include script tag, and assumed there was something going
on in common.js. My bad.

